# How to find the all the Satellites with FTA



## pomeroy

Found this neat page

If your having trouble finding the all Satellites, It will help tell you where to point your FTA dish giving you the Azimuth & Elevation from your location!!!!! also has Directv & Dish network!!!!!

You first have to know what your Latitude & Longitude is where your at

Finding your Latitude & Longitude of where your at
Click here and enter your ZIP CODE then Search
You don't have to right down all of it, If it says 36.???? just right down 36
http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/gazetteer

Take your Latitude & Longitude that you got from the first link
right it down

NEXT
Finding out the Azimuth & Elevation for all the FTA satellites from your location

Click here and enter it where it says COORDINATES and select what Satellite your looking for on the left
http://www.disitron.com/freeresources/calculator.htm

Its hard to find programs to help you find all the satellites, These I found and work great for me!

You need a compass to 

FTA should be fun,not a nightmare to set up


----------



## FTA Michael

That site's nice, but I prefer Sadoun's (http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm), which has a lot of US cities already listed. If you're on the cities list, any angle is just three clicks away.

And whichever site you use, don't forget to adjust for magnetic declination when you use your compass to find the azimuth.


----------



## pomeroy

carload said:


> That site's nice, but I prefer Sadoun's (http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm), which has a lot of US cities already listed. If you're on the cities list, any angle is just three clicks away.
> 
> And whichever site you use, don't forget to adjust for magnetic declination when you use your compass to find the azimuth.


That site I gave you gives you the whole satellite ark! from 0.8 to 180. all of them! listed on http://www.lyngsat.com/ :lol:


----------



## FTA Michael

Which is why it's good to have more than one tool available. If you think you'll find yourself in northern Europe, it'd be really handy to have the satellite angles for Thor 2 (0.8 degrees W). But anywhere in North America, even from "east coast USA", you'd find yourself well outside of its footprint (http://www.thor-satellites.com/index.php?click0=3&click1=1&click2=3&sel0=3&sel1=1&sel2=3&).

Even when you can point at a satellite, it doesn't make much difference unless it's pointing back. 

I'm sure there must be some situation where the Disitron site gives you info you can't find on the Sadoun site. I'm sure there must be some folks who'd rather go to one site, write down their long/lat info, then key it in somewhere else. I hope both sites have a long and prosperous life, but I prefer Sadoun's version. For now.


----------



## pomeroy

carload said:


> Which is why it's good to have more than one tool available. If you think you'll find yourself in northern Europe, it'd be really handy to have the satellite angles for Thor 2 (0.8 degrees W). But anywhere in North America, even from "east coast USA", you'd find yourself well outside of its footprint (http://www.thor-satellites.com/index.php?click0=3&click1=1&click2=3&sel0=3&sel1=1&sel2=3&).
> 
> Even when you can point at a satellite, it doesn't make much difference unless it's pointing back.
> 
> I'm sure there must be some situation where the Disitron site gives you info you can't find on the Sadoun site. I'm sure there must be some folks who'd rather go to one site, write down their long/lat info, then key it in somewhere else. I hope both sites have a long and prosperous life, but I prefer Sadoun's version. For now.


Ump? Did not know that, So how far in the ark can you go living in the USA? I thought you could get all of them, even with a big dish?


----------



## PSB

Here in the Twin Cities we get from around 25 deg.W to around 165 deg. W. Check this link I hope it helps!

http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html

http://www.dmsiusa.com/charts.htm


----------



## FTA Michael

LyngSat's divisions (Americas, Atlantic, and so forth) make a great rule of thumb. For individual satellites, there's no substitute for tracking down the footprint map.


----------



## pomeroy

PSB said:


> Here in the Twin Cities we get from around 25 deg.W to around 165 deg. W. Check this link I hope it helps!
> 
> http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html
> 
> http://www.dmsiusa.com/charts.htm


O-I get it! DUH :grin: Man that sucks! I was wanting to get those satellites from Europe  they had some great channels on there :nono:


----------



## PSB

I come from Europe so I know how you feel! We had Euronews FTA for a week or so lately and also CBC from Canada with all the top UK soaps, nice while it lasted thats the deal with FTA I guess but it still sucks, we need some more European TV over here, we have a few but more would be nice!


----------



## pomeroy

PSB said:


> I come from Europe so I know how you feel! We had Euronews FTA for a week or so lately and also CBC from Canada with all the top UK soaps, nice while it lasted thats the deal with FTA I guess but it still sucks, we need some more European TV over here, we have a few but more would be nice!


I agree, You know how some shows that used to air here in the USA you can't find anymore on TV. Shows like from the 80's and stuff  Things I grew up watching I would love to see again but can't, Unless I lived in Europe,  
What about SKYONE/ skydigital there satellite service over there, they have some great channels, I am sure there are people over there that would love to get Directv or Dish


----------



## PSB

Hey they even have their own FTA satellite service in the UK, from the BBC and BSKYB, I am sure it will only be a matter of time until we have the same kind of service here in the USA. Satellite subscription is slowing down and I am sure this marketing plow will be used here when satellite sales and subscriptions starts to level out in the very near future! All the best!


----------

